# Hoffman disrupter



## mayfair (18 Jun 2017)

Where can I find the model number on this bike


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2017)

It'll be a bit long-winded, but if you look at the various Hoffman Disrupter models on here, you might be able to match the spec to the bike in front of you. 
https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=31157


----------



## mayfair (24 Jun 2017)

Hi I have turned it over and imprinted 'DI-L-20

I did look at the link but I cannot tell I thought clearer picture and the code might help someone help me I'd this make and model and hopefully year? 
Thank you


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2017)

The Di L 20 bit is the model (Disrupter) then the frame size (20)

As for year or manufacture, it is all standard OEM kit, so in-house crank and seat, bars etc, the wheels are 48 spoke with the OEM skidmark tyres. All the Disrupters had Tektro brakes front and rear. The only difference betwesn the various models from the EL spec sheets look to be the number and quality of the stunt pegs supplied, and there aren't any in your picture. 

The cable routing is a bit of a hint. The 2002 and 2004 had downtube routing for the rear brake,the 2006 switched to the top tube. However, the 2002/4 bikes had drilled chainrings, the later ones solid. 

I'm guessing, but that could turn out to be 2002/4 bike with a replacement chainring.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jun 2017)

Ohh..i thought this was a thing that kept your bowel closed on steep DH runs


----------



## Andy_R (25 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Ohh..i thought this was a thing that kept your bowel closed on steep DH runs


Surely a disrupter would open your bowels....


----------



## Backtobmx (8 Jul 2017)

mayfair said:


> Hi I have turned it over and imprinted 'DI-L-20
> 
> I did look at the link but I cannot tell I thought clearer picture and the code might help someone help me I'd this make and model and hopefully year?
> Thank you


Is the disrupter for sale ?


----------



## Backtobmx (8 Jul 2017)

I'm sure that's a 2006/7 model


----------

